# Trouble with picking a board



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

i think if your a confident rider you will be fine, it might be more of a challenge handling it than your previous board but i don't think it should be an issue. there are of course alternatives to the custom x from other companies, not sure how your situation is as far as which brands your local stores will sell, but if you are taking trips around the world and are looking to get better i think you'll be happy with it. most people say its overwhelming for people who are looking to buy their first board like the name burton once and decide to buy an expensive board not knowing what they are getting into, but it sounds perfect for what you are looking to do.


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

after much self-debate, I ended up picking the 2009 Burton Mayhem. Would've gone with the Burton Custom, but happy with all it's specs anyway, and from what I've read it's quite similar anyway. Can't wait to see it, it feels great buying a first board!!!


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

if its shipping the wait will kill you, trust me i was checking my porch every day for a box. there aren't really any shitty snowboards its just finding the one the is best for you, i hope you have a great season


----------

